# Travel Talk > Find a Travelmate >  cycling in India

## TravelMate

Hey all,

I am looking for riding buddies for all or part(s) of my bicycle trip around India.


Hope to hear from you soon.

----------


## kevinpeter

Cycling Federation of India (CFI) is a pioneer in the promotion of cycling sports in India affiliated to the Indian Olympic Association (IOA) and International bodies like Asian Cycling Confederation (ACC) and Union Cycliste International (UCI).Cycling Federation of India (CFI) also conduct National Coaching Camps for Elite Men & Women who are selected on the basis of their performance in the National Championship.

----------


## romanmark

Mountain Biking Tours in India is one of the once-in-life experiences. Adventurous, exciting, fun and full-stroke speed, experience all the emotions together with the most reveling Mountain Biking in India. Feel the euphoria of Cycling Tour in Himalayas and other majestic corners of the Indian land! Wonder the thrill of being at the top of the mountain with bike as the only companion! You never know which way is right or wrong, just believing your instincts! High altitudes, unpredictable weather and uneven roads, there is no leeway left for ultimate fun. Well, this all happens while over-the-top Mountain Biking Tours especially in India.After checking the bikes we ventured into Delhi's busy traffic. There was an endless stream of old trucks, busses and auto-rickshaws. The closer we got to Delhi proper the busier and noisier the traffic became. After two hours of cycling a thin layer of black dirt formed on our arms and shirts. Our destination for the first day was Ghaziabad a town east of Delhi.

----------


## susanfree

I've never heard of Cycling federation of India. Thanks for the info

----------


## jeamsnikon

It is possible and in so many country somebody have getting record regarding this, so it is possible but really if you want to do this than you have to arrange your stopping place and rest facilities, you have to get knowledge about your health like weight, legs condition etc., you have to arrange your eating food schedule at visiting time.

----------


## PatSinger

Is it safe to cycle in India?

----------


## tedcorey

Absolutely! and it's fun too!

----------


## Eddiesharpp

Cycling is one of the best thing to do and it has many benefits as well for our health. Cycling is one of the best thing to do and it is very famous in India as well.

----------


## martinguptill

I think we all know very well that there are many people around the world who are interested in cycle race and also many popular places around the world where such kind of races are held.

----------


## davidsmith36

The attitudes of a large cross-section of automobile drivers is the same in Canada as it is in Brazil as it is in India. They look down on cyclists as not having a right to be on the road. They regard traffic regulations as suggestions rather than laws.

----------


## HokuAppsKarl

Hello,
In India, you can easily available cycle mate on every location. Some guides are also help to you.
mobile application design | enterprise mobile applications

----------


## davidsmith36

It may be the most eco-friendly mode of transportation that can help ease the choking of our cities. It may also be a viable solution to free up our roads from the burgeoning number of vehicles. It may be a great cost-effective alternative to tackle the bloating fuel costs and it may also be a good way to replace a sedentary lifestyle with a more healthy one.

----------

